

Show HN: WR173 - hyperturtle
http://wr173.com/

======
evanw
I'm not sure if this is deliberate, but this is what I see when I view the
page with NoScript enabled: <https://imgur.com/5Ms9T>

~~~
hyperturtle
Sorry, about that. I initially hide everything, and use ajax/browserid to
authenticate/show things depending on the status. Just altered it now to show
the initial page at least, if you have js disabled.

~~~
evanw
Works now :)

------
achristoffersen
I don't know what I'll use it for - but I like it :D

